# Radical new material could lead to 'indestructible' warships and ultralight cars



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 16, 2015)

Researchers have demonstrated a new type of metal so light it can float on water.

Metal matrix composite was developed with the US Army

Alloy is turned into foam by adding strong, lightweight hollow spheres

Warship made of it will not sink despite damage to its structure

Light weight could improve fuel economy in ultralight cars








The synactic foam captures the lightness of foams but adds substantial strength.
The secret of the foam starts with a amtrix of magnesium alloy which is then turned into foam by adding strong lightweight silicon carbide hollow spheres developed and manufactured by DST
A single spheres' shell can withstand pressure of over 25,000 pounds per sq inch before it ruptures.......a 100 times the pressure in a fire hose.






Vid is 5 mins
http://www.teamdst.com/Video.html











have a flick through their site...interesting stuff, they make armour (proper spelling) too.
http://www.teamdst.com/


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2015)

Now if they can apply this to glass, finally an iPhone that won't break from a good sneeze!


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 16, 2015)

Mussels said:


> Now if they can apply this to glass, finally an iPhone that won't break from a good sneeze!


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2015)

i hereby claim this as my idea, if apple steals it in the future.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 16, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i hereby claim this as my idea, if apple steals it in the future.


Lol.
I'll read about the lawsuit I'm sure.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 16, 2015)

Anyone want to see the patent for the glass?

Publication dateJun 30, 1987
Filing dateJan 24, 1986

http://www.google.com/patents/US4677022


i think you missed out @Mussels   better luck next time.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2015)

uggh, lame.


i'll just have to wait for samsung to do it first, then apple, then apple to sue samsung, and buy a nexus that uses the same tech after the lawsuits settle or something.

By then i should be able to use my hoverboard and jetpack to skip the traffic as well, after taking my pet unicorn and flying pig for a ride.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 16, 2015)

Synfoam products are used in the marine and oceanographc industry for use as floats, buoys and as a void filler in submarines, capable of withstanding depths below 7,000 feet. SynFoam buoyancy modules are being used for Remotely Operated Vehicles (ROVs) and Autonomous Underwater Vehicles (AUVs), deep water moorings, torpedo target and sonar arrays, and scientific instrument applications. Synfoam products are also used in aerospace industries as cores for sandwich structures and as a repair and replacement for existing honeycomb structures.
Synfoam is available as either fully cured, high performance, 6” x 12” x 24” blocks, which can be machined into different shapes and sizes or as a two component, pack in place or pour mixtures which can be molded into complex shapes and further machined by the end user.

http://www.synfoam.com/





A 3-D computer model showing hollow particles inside a polymer. Engineers made the polymer transparent to better reveal how the hollow glass particles are distributed within the material.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2015)

Awwwww, and DDG-1000 already launched and CVN-78 is already well into construction.  This generation of ships isn't going to benefit from it.  Maybe the next gen cruiser will and it's really time to replace the M1 Abrams but that isn't going to happen for another decade since they've already green lit block 3 upgrades.


----------



## broken pixel (May 16, 2015)

Yay! More War Machines!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2015)

Fewer, better machines for enforcement of peace! By big guns in everyone's faces!  Ooooo! I bet this can be used to make super light turrets and barrels that can spread freedom much faster!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 16, 2015)

forget the patents.... if you think how much it'd cost them to produce it, you'll quickly see it's not going to be used any time soon, same thing with the steel-nano fiber alloy, just not financially possible


----------



## Nordic (May 17, 2015)

Could they make it smooth on the outside of the hull? A boat doesn't need to be aerodynamic like a plane does but wouldn't the pits and holes cause some extra drag with the water?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 17, 2015)

A thin layer of corrosion resistant alloy should do.


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> A thin layer of corrosion resistant alloy should do.


I would think a polymer coating would do the job, harder to apply but more resistant to rust, and radar.
It wouldn't be the first stealth ship out there.
Mixing metals increases the galvanic reaction.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 17, 2015)

Mussels said:


> Now if they can apply this to glass, finally an iPhone that won't break from a good sneeze!



Duh the more bubbles they put into glass  the more opaque it becomes

you want to be able to see thru your glass


----------



## Bo$$ (May 17, 2015)

james888 said:


> Could they make it smooth on the outside of the hull? A boat doesn't need to be aerodynamic like a plane does but wouldn't the pits and holes cause some extra drag with the water?



They'd probably use a external skin, either a polymer or something since that won't corrode in water


----------

